# Johnnie Walker Blue Label King George V



## Boudreaux (Jun 27, 2007)

I had my first shot of the "regular" Blue Label about a month ago and was very pleased and was going to buy a bottle when I found this: http://www.hudsonwinemarket.com/skuA564135.html. I know that this is a phenomenal deal in itself and it ships for free to boot. This is going to be a Christmas present to myself and I just thought I'd share the link.


----------

